# How did you pay for school?



## chaleemon (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm deciding the best way to pay for school and I have a few options. I can re-fi my house, take a second on my house, get a student loan, or apply for grants.

I was a little freaked out by the cost at first, but it really doesn't cost more than a new car and probably a lot better investment!

How did you pay for chef school?

peace
chaleemon


----------



## thetruth709 (Mar 27, 2005)

I am paying for school out of my own pocket, i only got approved for a couple thousand dollars. so i have to pay for the remainding of the sememster out on my own. its real difficult


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Up here in Canada, a gov't designated college/university is subsidiesed (sp?) so I only paid around $4000/8 months for chef training. I took 1 year chef training and 1 year baking that pays the same so it all came out of my own pocket. But because my school is recognized by the gov't as a college, I could apply for gov't student loans, burseries, grants, etc though I didn't. 

I remember an old post a long while back that had links to culinary grants and scholarships.


----------



## thetruth709 (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone has any idea where to get these scholarships??


----------

